# Dumb 3D Question - stool



## ASH556 (Jun 29, 2011)

What's the best/most cost effective way to put together a 3D stool?  Where do you get the components?  I'm talking about the ones that are an "x" brace that fold when you pick them up and hold arrows on the legs.

Thanks!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 29, 2011)

Tree top archery in carrollton has them already to use.   That is where I got mine at.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 29, 2011)

Most people just buy their stool and attach the tubes to them themselves. You can use what ever type stool/chair you wish that way. Don't know about locally but Lancaster Archery sells them online.


----------



## j.reagan (Jun 29, 2011)

I used one of Wal-Mart's FLW portable fishing chairs and some PVC pipe.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 29, 2011)

j.reagan said:


> I used one of Wal-Mart's FLW portable fishing chairs and some PVC pipe.



Ditto on the chair.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 29, 2011)

Plastic sleeves that go in golf bags work great for arrow tubes. There light weight and cheap.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a "dove stool" that you can get from cabelas, bass pro, or academy outdoors. At academy it is only 17.99. I then use 2" black pvc and hose clamps to attach them. One to each leg. they have little flat cover you can glue on with out to glue on those large caps. The 2" tubes are big enough for 6 - * arrows in one and a large golf umbrella in the other. The "dove stool" is better in my opinion because it is taller and is actually called a "lean to sit". The ones I see ready made and a lot that I have seen are pretty low to the ground and sitting and standing can get tiring. The lean to sit is more comfy for a all day shoot. Pm me you cell number and I will take som picks and send them to you.


----------



## Dewey3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Archery Learning Center has them with umbrella, umbrella holder, arrow tubes, shoulder strap, backpack straps, a drink cooler and gear bag. 17" and 22" are on the way. $149 fully rigged out with everything.


----------



## ASH556 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dewey3 said:


> Archery Learning Center has them with umbrella, umbrella holder, arrow tubes, shoulder strap, backpack straps, a drink cooler and gear bag. 17" and 22" are on the way. $149 fully rigged out with everything.



Wow, that's the deal, but $149 is more than I've got to put into one.  

BGRNYRS...PM sent, thanks!


----------



## ASH556 (Jul 1, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have a "dove stool" that you can get from cabelas, bass pro, or academy outdoors. At academy it is only 17.99. I then use 2" black pvc and hose clamps to attach them. One to each leg. they have little flat cover you can glue on with out to glue on those large caps. The 2" tubes are big enough for 6 - * arrows in one and a large golf umbrella in the other. The "dove stool" is better in my opinion because it is taller and is actually called a "lean to sit". The ones I see ready made and a lot that I have seen are pretty low to the ground and sitting and standing can get tiring. The lean to sit is more comfy for a all day shoot. Pm me you cell number and I will take som picks and send them to you.



Got the pix, thanks!


----------



## cam813 (Jul 1, 2011)

Picked up this one at Dick's Sporting Goods and added golf tubes for arrows. Backpack and straps already on it.
$32.00 total, minus Thermacell of course.


----------



## ASH556 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where do you get the golf tubes?


----------



## tomski007 (Jul 1, 2011)

How about this one for $75.00?


----------



## cam813 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> Where do you get the golf tubes?



They are in the golf section in a box for around a dollar ea. just cut to length, tape the bottom and you are good to go.


----------

